# 2018 RS



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Haven't torn into it yet, but does anyone know what this panel (right rear between gas tank and quarter panel) is for?








Is this why the RS sedan has limited exhaust options? Is it something aerodynamic or purely cosmetic?


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Probably aerodynamics if I had to guess. Keeps air under the car instead of getting it caught in the wheel wells. Sedan or hatchback?


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Sedan. Opposite corner is the muffler.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Yea just a shield to keep air from getting into that space and increase MPG. I'd say the lack of exhaust options is just because it isn't a terribly popular car. Magnaflow makes a single exit and dual exit for the sedan, but both say "Without RS":









2018 Chevy Cruze Complete Performance Exhaust Systems – CARiD.com


Treat yourself to brisk acceleration accompanied by a throaty roar. That’s what you’ll get with one of our performance exhaust systems on your 2018 Chevy Cruze.




www.carid.com


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Yup, as mentioned, just a closeout panel, part of aero package.


----------

